# Sauvegarde photos sur NAS



## MaxLuz (27 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde ios. Après 10 ans dans le monde Android, je me suis décidé à passer de l'autre côté et me suis payé un iphone 12.
Cette bascule fais suite à l'achat d'un macbook pro et j'avoue que pour l'instant je suis plus que satisfait de l'ensemble.

Mais j'ai une question concernant la sauvegarde des photos :
J'ai configuré icloud pour photos sur le mac et l'iphone. 
Je vois bien les photos prises par l'appareil de l'iphone et celles que j'ai importé sur l'un et l'autre.
Les photos importées correspondent à des clichés plus anciens que j'ai déjà sur le nas, c'est juste que j'aime bien les avoir avec moi....et les avoir dans l'application Photos est agréable.

Je souhaiterais, en automatique, envoyer sur mon nas QUE les photos prises avec l'appareil de l'iphone (en plus de leur synchro sur le icloud).

Il y a pas mal de soft ios pour backuper les photos sur un nas, mais il prennent toujours l'ensemble de la librairie photo (même les screenshot), cela fait donc redondance avec les photos qui y sont déjà.

Existe t-il un moyen de n'extraire que les fichiers photos/vidéos pris avec l'appareil pour les pousser sur le nas ? 

Pour l'instant, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé est à partir du mac :

album intelligent avec filtre sur le type d'appareil pour n'avoir que les photos/vidéos prises avec l'iphone
export de son contenu en format standard
copie du résultat sur le nas

Tout ça manuellement, c'est un peu fastidieux ^^

Auriez-vous des solutions un peu plus automatisées à me proposer ? 

Sur mes précédents tel, j'avais un soft qui poussait mes fichiers photos/vidéos pris dans le répertoire "caméra" en sftp au fil de l'eau sur le nas.
Je comprends bien que les photos/vidéos sur ios/mac sont dans la librairie, et que ce n'est pas aussi simple, mais je serais étonné qu'il n'existe pas de solution à ce problème 

Merci.


----------



## MaxLuz (28 Novembre 2020)

Je m'apporte un début de réponse :

je suis parti sur un shortcut qui récupére les photos des 24 dernières heures et dont le nom commence par "IMG" (cela embarque les vidéos également du coup) et les copies dans un répertoire sous le dossier shortcut.

je me suis inspiré d'un shortcut fourni en exemple nommé Time Machine.

Maintenant que le filtre est en place (le job sait récupérer les fichiers que je souhaite), je vais voir pour les pousser sur mon nas en sftp (je vais tester ShellFish qui semble mettre à dispo des actions dans shortcut) et non dans le dossier.

Je vous dirais si cela fonctionne.


----------



## yann64 (22 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Quelle marque de NAS utilisez-vous ?
Si c’est un Synology, vous pouvez utiliser les différentes app du constructeur comme DSphoto, ou Moment (suivant l’app de gestion photo utilisée sur la NAS, PhotoStation ou Moment), voir DSfile.
Moi j’ai mis en place ma sauvegarde avec DSphoto. Lors de la 1ère utilisation, l’app demandera si vous voulez sauvegarder l’ensemble de votre bibliothèque présente sur l’iPhone ou uniquement les nouvelles photos qui seront prises. Ensuite seules les nouvelles photos prises seront sauvegarder sur la NAS.
Je parle ici de sauvegarde de l’iPhone vers le NAS, pas de synchronisation.
J’ai activé aussi des Geofences dans l’app pour relancer la sauvegarde des photos en arrière plan (restriction Apple qui empêche le fonctionnement permanent en arrière plan).
je ne sais pas si ça répond à votre besoin.


----------



## MaxLuz (27 Décembre 2020)

yann64 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quelle marque de NAS utilisez-vous ?
> Si c’est un Synology, vous pouvez utiliser les différentes app du constructeur comme DSphoto, ou Moment (suivant l’app de gestion photo utilisée sur la NAS, PhotoStation ou Moment), voir DSfile.
> Moi j’ai mis en place ma sauvegarde avec DSphoto. Lors de la 1ère utilisation, l’app demandera si vous voulez sauvegarder l’ensemble de votre bibliothèque présente sur l’iPhone ou uniquement les nouvelles photos qui seront prises. Ensuite seules les nouvelles photos prises seront sauvegarder sur la NAS.
> ...



Bonjour,

il s'agit effectivement d'un synology et c'est bien un sauvegarde que je souhaite effectuer (Une fois par jour me suffirait)

J'avais commencé à regarder du côté de DSfile mais il ne fait les sauvegarde que lorsqu'on lance l'application, je vais jeter un oeil à DSphoto et les Geofences.

Pour la solution en passant par les shortcut, cela pourrait répondre à mon besoin, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'appli qui me permette de faire des push en sftp. Shellfish semble le proposer mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner, je continue de creuser cette solution dès que j'aurais un peu de temps.

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse en tout cas.


----------

